# Siemens Simatic OP3, 6AV3503-1DB10



## xbmAsTeR (26 Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen verkaufe gerade ein 

Siemens Simatic OP3, 6AV3503-1DB10

Momentan bei eBay, sofortkauf wäre auch möglich
EBay Link


Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2011)

xbmAsTeR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen verkaufe gerade ein
> 
> Siemens Simatic OP3, 6AV3503-1DB10
> 
> ...



Ob das die Damen und Herrn in Dreilinden auch so sehen?
Ich würde bei Gelegenheit einmal die Geschäftsbedingungen der ebuch genauer lesen.
Das kann Ärger vermeiden. 


bike


----------



## xbmAsTeR (26 Mai 2011)

Naja das passt schon!  

Hab schon genug so verkauft


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Mai 2011)

Ich würd mal sagen Finger weck. 

Ebäh sagt:
Artikelstandort: Oberhausen

Forum sagt:
Ort: nähe Berlin


Gruß
Timo


----------



## xbmAsTeR (26 Mai 2011)

Gerne persönliche Abholung in Oberhausen oder Lübben ca 50km von Berlin!

Und es heißt Finger weg mein Freund. 

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fr... Halten!


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2011)

xbmAsTeR schrieb:


> Gerne persönliche Abholung in Oberhausen oder Lübben ca 50km von Berlin!
> 
> Und es heißt Finger weg mein Freund.
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fr... Halten!



Darf ich dich darauf hinweisen, dass die Damen und Herrn in Dreilinden dich zur Zeit überprüfen?

Betrug kommt selten gut.


bike


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2011)

Kalte Füße bekommen?
Sei bitte unbesorgt, deine Daten werden in jedem Fall genau angeschaut. 

Auch das aus deiner Vergangenheit, denn wenn ich eines hasse, dann ist es bescheißen!



bike


----------



## xbmAsTeR (26 Mai 2011)

Jetzt würd ich langsam mal aufpassen mein Freund.
Mich als Betrüger zu bezeichnen!


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Mai 2011)

xbmAsTeR schrieb:


> Gerne persönliche Abholung in Oberhausen oder Lübben ca 50km von Berlin!
> 
> Und es heißt Finger weg mein Freund.
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fr... Halten!



Echt? 
Danke! 
Ja, ich sehe das auch so, mit Fr.... halten... 
*Bierundchipsholt*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (26 Mai 2011)

Oh, gerade gesehen... den Herren und Damen aus Dreilinden hat das wohl doch nicht gefallen... 



> Dieses Angebot (220788113198) wurde entfernt oder der Artikel ist nicht verfügbar.



GANZ großes Kino hier wieder 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bike (26 Mai 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Oh, gerade gesehen... den Herren und Damen aus Dreilinden hat das wohl doch nicht gefallen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich nicht, so plumb darf Mann nicht sein.
Die Bürozeiten sind ab morgen sechs Uhr, daher wird es ab dann richtig interessant für den Herrn. 



xbmAsTeR schrieb:


> Jetzt würd ich langsam mal aufpassen mein Freund.
> Mich als Betrüger zu bezeichnen!



Dein Freund bin ich eigentlich nicht, ich kenne dich nicht. 

Die Welt ist klein und das Internet ist nicht anonym.


bike


----------



## xbmAsTeR (27 Mai 2011)

Heute Nachmittag wieder alles bei eBay.

Gerne auch sofortkauf! 

Schreibt mich einfach an.


----------



## bike (27 Mai 2011)

xbmAsTeR schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag wieder alles bei eBay.
> 
> Gerne auch sofortkauf!
> 
> Schreibt mich einfach an.



Wenn du es richtig einstellst hat niemand etwas dagegen.
Doch nicht shillen und an ebay vorbei Geschäfte machen, das macht Mann nicht.
Außerdem würde ich nicht zu dem Kauf bei dir raten.


bike


----------

